# pollen infiltration



## smokeit (Aug 26, 2005)

i let some males geta little out of control but my females are juststarting to get little hairs on them Can the pollen get these little hairs?  how big do the buds have to be to get pollenated? thx


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2005)

1 pistill + 1 grain of pollen = 1 seed


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 26, 2005)

Like Hick said, those hairs (pistills) are pollen receptors.  That's they're job.
For every grain of pollen that lands on a pistill you'll get a seed.  More seeds mean less pot to smoke.
Spray your males with water (invalidates loose pollen), remove and get away from the girls.


----------



## smokeit (Aug 27, 2005)

o i already pulled them just wondering if u guys thought it might be a little late, i had a 7 foot male last year i pulled and only had about 10 seeds in 2 pounds.


----------



## joe blow (Aug 31, 2005)

males don't have seeds.


----------



## smokeit (Aug 31, 2005)

really????

you think i harvested two pounds of males or what?


----------

